# Sugar in Coffee and Energy Drinks a Health Concern



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sugar in Coffee and Energy Drinks a Health Concern With increasing serving sizes of beverages, consumers need to pay more attention than ever to how much sugar they???re taking in, doctors say. Consuming high quantities of sugar and caffeine may be a double whammy to promote both weight gain and sleeping problems. Starbucks recently announced [...]

*Read More...*


----------

